# JAR-Datei schließt sich zu schnell



## Kenji220 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
habe vorhin endlich das Programm fertig bekommen mit dem man eine Verbindung zur MS SQL Datenbank aufbaut und auch direkt eine .jar mitsamt dazugehöriger .bat erstellt. Das Programm wird auch ausgeführt, aber es schließt sich sofort nachdem die Operation ausgeführt wurde. Was kann man da machen?


----------



## takidoso (28. Juli 2008)

hmmm wenn Ich Dich richtig verstehe funktioniert Dein Programm und wird korrekt ausgeführt. was meinst Du dann nun mit schließen? Wenn ein Programm fertig ist mit der Arbeit soll es sich doch schließen, oder? 
Oder meinst Du warum schließt sich di eDos-Box (so Du eine anzeigst)?
dagegen hilft der bat-Befehl *pause*, den Du am Ende Deiner .bat Datei schreibst.


----------



## Kenji220 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hab ja ein Programm geschrieben mit dem ich eine Datenbank abrufen will. Mir sollen dann die Daten der jeweiligen Datenbank angezeigt werden. Das Ganze macht halt nur wenig Sinn wenn sich die Anwendung direkt wieder schließt.
Alles klar hat geklappt. 

Bevor ich wegen sowas jetzt ein neues Thema aufmache:

"jdbc:sqlserver://localhost\\FBF_T;databaseName=BUECHER;";

Das hier ist die eigentliche URL. Ich möchte dem Benutzer jetzt die Möglichkeit geben Datenbank etc. direkt anzugeben. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich die Variable databaseName bzw. den Wert dieser Variable mit einbauen soll.

Mal zur Veranschaulichung:

url = "jdbc:sqlserver://"+ Benutztereingabe + databaseName=Benutzereingabe2

Im Prinzip soll das so aussehen, aber habe halt Probleme mit der Verkettung bzw. der manuellen Eingabe des Anwenders des Datenbanknamens.

(Hoffe das ist i.O. dafür nicht extra noch nen neues Thema zu erstellen)


----------



## takidoso (28. Juli 2008)

Also mal ne Frage dazu nochmal...
Hat Deine Anwendung ein GUI, oder gibst Du alles über Konsole aus?
Ich habe früher meistens Properties-Dateien verwendet um Sachen wie User und DB einzuspeichern. diese Datei könnte man dann entweder direkt per Text-Editor ändern, oder komfortable über einen entsprechend geartten GUI-Dialog, wo bei die letzte Anmeldung (User und DB-Name) wieder als Voreinstellung im GUI verwendbar gemacht wird, dami tder Nutzer im Normalfall nur das Passwort eingeben muss.


----------

